# Mud hens ????



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

Is this the nickname for coots ?


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Yep


----------



## PAPPY (Dec 30, 2004)

Ya ever had them in a stew? :eyeroll:


----------



## PAPPY (Dec 30, 2004)

Mystery meat en croute: Chef Pappy's grilled breast of coot and loin of possum between fried green tomatoes over braised greens and southern checker peas.


----------



## PAPPY (Dec 30, 2004)

We eat all kinda wild critters down here in the south! 
Can't see a perfectly good piece of meat go to waste!!
And you thought granny on the Beverly Hillbilly's was jokin with her smoked hog jowls, and roasted Opossum


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Pappy you know that advice I gave you on coming to ND? Well forget all about it as I do not think any self respecting duck hunter in ND will forgive you for putting possum and coot together!

My good man do you have no respect or integrity at all!

I am just appalled that good possum was ruined with coot! :beer: :beer:


----------



## PAPPY (Dec 30, 2004)

Ron , I do apologize, this post would be better suited in the "Recipes" section of the forum.
I am still new here so please forgive my hasty responce :roll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Pappy....they are also called..."Minnesota Mallards"

Man You will eat anything if you eat Coot.

Of course if you like liver and onions....you would love Coot.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Pappy just funning with you a little. I have a friend that makes and cooks all types of game. He has made some interesting things that I have tried over the years. Coot,mergansers,****,snake,etc.

I will try anything edible! By the way do not believe 1/2 of what Field Hunter says unless Dan or I can confirm it!


----------



## PAPPY (Dec 30, 2004)

Ron, just a quick story here:
Back when I was about 10 years old me and Stuart (my partner in crime) used to borrow (without permission) our dad's guns and go out into the Charleston Harbour sound and feed Seagulls saltine crackers and when they got close enough well you know what we did!!

We would load up bout 10 or 15 in the boat, run home clean-um and ride our bikes to the local poor section of town and sold them for mergansers for a nickle apeice!
Did you also know ---that you can't tell the differance between a cat and a racoon once they have been skinned? Unless you leave one of the feet on when ya clean-um :sniper: 
You can still get $10.00 for a **** round here--but ya got to leave a foot on for identification.

Words of wisdom from Ol'e PAPPY


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

Best way to eat coots : But 4 breasts on 2 bricks cover breasts lightly with soy sauce, add your favorite seasoning. Bake for 40 minitues take out, throw breasts away and eat the bricks. :beer: I know people who have eaten mountain lions. uke: We're lucky we own a meat market.


----------



## PAPPY (Dec 30, 2004)

Big Ben That there is funny!!!! :beer:


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Pappy
Thats just plain mean. Too funny!!! :rollin:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Pappy,

You'll be in heaven when you come to ND and get yourself a bunch of coots... :lol: Most people come to ND because of our coot population, just make sure you buy a couple of doz. coot decoys before you come to ND.

Pappy, you know I just kidding... People must be hard up for a **** down south huh? I would think that most people down south would just invest and try and get some crab, shrimp, and fish...

Up to late, better get to bed and get a little sleep... :lol:


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

3 very tasty words for everyone,

Coot Gizzard Gumbo :run:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Uhhhh, Pappy, we need to rethink this next fall program!!!!  

:lol:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

When he mentioned to me about the Shrimp right off the boat I didn't ask what else would be in the pot.

Can you tell if it's a spoonbill or a small mallard once they're skinned?

and Ron, I'm not quite sure what that was yesterday. Was the VERY LIBERAL cajon seasoning really mixed in with venison or was it something else to hide the taste.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Ron, Was MOnte feeding you his spooner sticks again yesterday????


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

We have plenty of coots around here for you pappy, I don't think many people shoot them, so you can have a hay day.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Heck Pappy...just come out and drive around....Coots are the only waterfowl you will see as road kills.No need for decoys,guns etc.Just scrape them up off the highways....... :bop:


----------

